# Still sweeping



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

We have plowed twice and sanded 3 or 4 times sofar this year and today it is raining. Rain is perdicted for the next week and 2 of my summer sweeping contracts have asked me to clean up the p-rock that was dumped to control the ice. It seems it is cheeper to have me sweep then it is to have to replace the bearings on all the shoping carts, plus the added cleaning on the floors indoors. I have decided to use an open broom to sweep the rock away from the buildings to the outer edge of the parking lots then come in in a day or so and pick it all up. The reason for this is the Air Cub I use would fill up with water before it would get a lot of the materiaal off the lot. My dump site is about 5 miles form one store and I would be traveling back and forth all night. Sure hope this works as I think it will save the customer a lot of money and right now that is my intent.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

How do you handle the snow? This is my first winter sweeping, and I am curious how the other guys do it. We have continued to sweep as much as possible. THere have been days it snowed, and we plowed and salted. It was clear at night of snow, so we swept too. Three days is all we have missed so far. However, there is a lot more picking up by hand so far. Is this on track with you guys? I have been calling if it is questionable. some of our contracts are for 7 days/week, so I want to keep them happy, but they are realistic if it is going to be a wasted night for us, and a wasted of money for them. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like you are handling it well. Here if it snows we plow then sand if it needs it. We then check the forcast and if neather snow or freezing is in the near feture we will sweep al except 1 of our contracts which doesn't want any of the sand sweeped up till spring. Some sweeeping contracts are from the last snow of the year to the first snow and others are for all year.


----------

